# opinions on radial arm drill press please.



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

I would like a radial arm drill press that has speed change via a lever ( would rather not screw around with belts and pulleys ), laser lineup, enough ooommmf for the most demanding jobs and I would prefer a bench mounted unit...............am I asking too much??? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

This one has a couple of your desires, Heavy, lots of power, big capacity, etc.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Radial-Drill-Press/G9969

I'll keep my eyes open for a couple of others.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Cheap add on laser........ OK, it's a bore sight laser, but it might work....

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=195745


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jer760

Just my 2 cents 

NOT made for the normal user of a drill press ,, most don't come with a sub table,that's to say one you can crank up or down..under the drill motor..
Plus they must be bolted down to a good work bench alot of the mass is over the center point.

But I will say they are great if you are in to making chairs,etc.

They are hard to get back to zero point without taking some stroids to man handle it back...

Just a note on the laser light,, I have one on my drill press,it's clamped to the quill ,it's ok but not that big of a deal...

I'm sure you can get one from Sears..if you want to use one.


======





jer760 said:


> I would like a radial arm drill press that has speed change via a lever ( would rather not screw around with belts and pulleys ), laser lineup, enough ooommmf for the most demanding jobs and I would prefer a bench mounted unit...............am I asking too much??? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies fellas, the Grizzly looks like a bit more than required in my humble shop not to mention the lack of availability in Canada. I'm going down to the local Sears right away to check out the Craftsman because I'm beginning to believe that radial arm is not going to happen for me. Below is the only one I found available to us Canucks that was close but I believe it'll be underpowered. I agree that the laser is not that big a deal but with my eyes not being what they once were I thought it might be helpful. I just hope this will be a tool that's with me for the long run so quality is first and foremost. Again, thanks.

Radial arm drill press.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sounds good jer760

Grizzly also makes/sells a light duty one. 


http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-Speed-Bench-Top-Radial-Drill-Press/G7945


============


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I know this doesn't meet all you 'needs' but have you considered a used Shopsmith? The drill press action is often thought to be Shopsmith's best feature (I don't agree, but that's neither here nor there for this discussion). Good horsepower, very adjustable, variable speed from 700 to 5000 or something like that. You can find good used units all over North American. I see them on CL for under $300 here in the midwest. If it takes up too much room you can cut off the 4 horizontal tubes and make it a shorty.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, after seeing the laser sights in action I decided that this was just a gadget that was not really a necessity. I looked at the General tool's DP's and loved everything but the price ( whew ). After reading some reviews I was led to Delta's DP350. This is the one I settled on, the variable speed feature is one a guy will use for sure. I now just have to figure out a subtable and dust collection. Thanks all for the responses, they helped alot.


----------

